# Bottled Gaz



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Don't know how true this is.
My staff have struggled to find bottled gaz this past week or so and yesterday we heard the reason may be... The gaz people buy the gaz for 5le and sell it on for 10.le and they want to put the price up and the government has said no.. so they are just not putting any out on the streets.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Don't know how true this is.
> My staff have struggled to find bottled gaz this past week or so and yesterday we heard the reason may be... The gaz people buy the gaz for 5le and sell it on for 10.le and they want to put the price up and the government has said no.. so they are just not putting any out on the streets.


Yes, it is true, and it costs more than just 10 L.E. in some places, went up to 25 L.E. where I live, and the nasty greedy sellers want an extra 5 L.E. just to take it upstairs!! (it usually costs me about 6 L.E. including the stairs thing, I think it don't cost them more than just 4 L.E. according to the government's promises, they said it costs 4 L.E. for customers, not dealers, means they get it less than that, but that's just politics talking!) but the problem is that even when I'm willing to pay even more than just 25 L.E. , sometimes you can't find any of those nasty greedy guys!

But I don't think that would be a problem for anyone living in Cairo or any other city where gas lines are available, cause people won't be looking for "bottled" gas that much.

Welcome to Egypt people! lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The government should do something about these leaky gaz bottles, have you ever seen such dangerous looking things?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The government should do something about these leaky gaz bottles, have you ever seen such dangerous looking things?


 Well, if we're gonna talk about what the "government" in here "should" or "should not" do then it would take ages, and I'd probably end up in jail if I started talking about it, and even with all this?? NOTHING will ever change!!!!!!! so you can just imagine what should and shouldn't be done by the "government" in here!

As for asking if such a dangerous looking thing have been seen???? the answer would be YES, I'm Egyptian, lived my whole "life" in here, so I definitely did see more dangerous things, and not just "things" but also dangerous people shooting others just cause they don't believe in the same religion they believe in!!

As I said, welcome to Egypt! Where you can see everything!!!!


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

MS ... I thought you may be interested
Butane cylinders hit LE60 amid ongoing shortages!!!!
A severe shortage of butane gas cylinders continued to dog Cairo and the provinces Sunday, with the price of a single gas cylinder reaching as high as LE60 on the local black market in some places.

Some members of the public hold the government responsible for the crisis, accusing it of being unable to thwart what they described as the "mafia" manipulating trade and distribution of the commodity.

"When will the government move?" asked Cairo resident Othman Qadri. "When the price of a single cylinder hits LE100?"

Al-Masry Al-Youm managed to take photos of two trucks belonging to the Nile Delta province of Daqahliya (license plate nos. 30 and 31) selling gas cylinders to informal street vendors rather than to licensed distribution outlets. These cylinders quickly ended up on the black market where they were sold at inflated prices.

Butane cylinders hit LE60 amid ongoing shortages | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

In El Gharbeya province, city of Tanta, a village called “Burma” or something (not sure how it’s spelled), the village’s “omda” (chief), who happened to be the person in charge in the local gas distribution in there, he, along with few members of his family, they shot 2 people (happened to be their own cousins) on a fight over the gas cylinders while distributing the cylinders in front of the distribution office!!!! (The whole thing is on El Youm El Sabe’ newspaper’s website Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | ãÚÑßÉ ÈÇáÃÓáÍÉ ÇáäÇÑíÉ ÈÓÈÈ ÃÒãÉ ÇáÛÇÒ ÈÇáÛÑÈíÉ)

I dunno much about how things are running in villages, but I DO KNOW that the “chief” of a village is ASSIGNED BY THE GOVERNMENT!! So that makes the shooter in this incident a “governmental” guy! Just in case you’re still demanding or wondering if the “government” should do something about it!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> In El Gharbeya province, city of Tanta, a village called “Burma” or something (not sure how it’s spelled), the village’s “omda” (chief), who happened to be the person in charge in the local gas distribution in there, he, along with few members of his family, they shot 2 people (happened to be their own cousins) on a fight over the gas cylinders while distributing the cylinders in front of the distribution office!!!! (The whole thing is on El Youm El Sabe’ newspaper’s website Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | ãÚÑßÉ ÈÇáÃÓáÍÉ ÇáäÇÑíÉ ÈÓÈÈ ÃÒãÉ ÇáÛÇÒ ÈÇáÛÑÈíÉ)
> 
> I dunno much about how things are running in villages, but I DO KNOW that the “chief” of a village is ASSIGNED BY THE GOVERNMENT!! So that makes the shooter in this incident a “governmental” guy! Just in case you’re still demanding or wondering if the “government” should do something about it!


DeadGuy,

I have never demanded the government do anything.
Please remember that you are welcome to post here but please do not use this forum as your personal vent against the government board.
This is not a political forum and living in Egypt we are subjected to censorship as you well know. If every post is going to be anti government post then I suggest you stop now.

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The government should do something about these leaky gaz bottles, have you ever seen such dangerous looking things?


Your words, not mine!

And I'm not an "anti government" and as you can see, my comment is already provided with a link that already exists!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Your words, not mine!
> 
> And I'm not an "anti government" and as you can see, my comment is already provided with a link that already exists!!



Not my words at all, I never demanded anything so please do not quote me wrongly.

Perhaps you would like to be more circumspect with your wording as it reads very anti government to me and whilst I am no supporter of this ruling party I am not Egyptian and therefore my views would not really be of any importance to the government.

Maiden


----------

